# Nissan GT-R Blows by a Bugatti Veyron in drag race



## Whistler (Jun 5, 2012)

This Nissan GT-R Blows by a Bugatti Veyron in drag race. Shocking Video!

Whistler Group - WiKi Video | Nissan GT-R smokes Bugatti Veyron


----------



## chirssy (Aug 1, 2013)

Madness, thought the Bugatti was supposed to be the fastest in the world :S


----------



## kxco111 (Aug 14, 2013)

That shocking video is amazing for me i do not watch these types of shocking video before i also gain lot of by the video such a nice sound...


----------



## serpentinebelt1978 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, the GT-R is the more interesting car anyway! Amazing performance for the price.


----------



## Samwell (Jan 20, 2014)

Unfortunately, the video's been taken out. Read the comments below the video and from this forum, looks like the Bugatti lost big time! Would have been cool if I got to see the video!


----------

